# i stapled my coaxial cable by mistake??



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pls tell me it still going to work. :'(


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You should splice it or replace it. If the metal stranded sheathing was pushed thru the inner core protector and is touching the main copper line it will range from simply not working to lots of interference. If only one leg of the staple when thru and out a edge you should wrap it in electricians tape to prevent water from entering but you will be fine.


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> You should splice it or replace it. If the metal stranded sheathing was pushed thru the inner core protector and is touching the main copper line it will range from simply not working to lots of interference. If only one leg of the staple when thru and out a edge you should wrap it in electricians tape to prevent water from entering but you will be fine.


Thanks,ima go get some electricians tape today then


----------

